# ir para figura



## irene.acler

Hola 

Aquí va mi frase:

_Era muy bueno - me dice un viejo que espera pacientemente a que empiecen a jugar-. De mozo, *iba para figura*, Pero se le reventó la escopeta mientras cazaba y le llevó tres dedos. Y se jodió la figura._

No sé muy bien cómo traducir eso de "iba para figura". Entiendo lo que significa, o sea que ese hombre (que no es quien está hablando, por si no se ha entendido) iba a ser una estrella en jugar a la pelota.

¿A alguien se le ocurre una expresión en italiano?
Yo pensé en: _da ragazzo, era diventato quasi una stella_.
¿Qué opináis? 

Muchas gracias por vuestro aporte de antemano.


----------



## Neuromante

Stava per diventare...

Si pones el tiempo verbal que propones cambia el sentido en en español. Que sería que tenía todas las cartas de su mano, todas las posibilidades, pero no indica que ya fuera conocido o siquiera que estuviera jugando a nivel semiprofesional. Hace referencia solo a sus capacidades, no a la situación personal.

Sobre la traducción de "figura" no sabría, cualquiera de las que usan en futbol para referirse a los punteros, pero "estrella" no me convence, demasiado "masmedia"


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, yo no he dicho que ya tenía todas las cartas en su mano, porque he puesto "quasi", lo cual implica que "non era un stella" en sí. Pero entiendo lo que me dices, y "stava per diventare" queda muy bien, gracias.
En cuanto a "figura", es ese término precisamente el que me crea más problemas. A ver si llega alguien más.


----------



## Neuromante

Hay un matiz:
A un niño le puedes decir que va para figura porque juega muy bien al futbol y además le gusta y le gusta, de paso, "jugar" a estrella del futbol, tiene ambición. Pero no le puedes decir que es "casi" una estrella.

"Ir para" sería lo mismo que decir que está predestinado, pero más suave, sin un sentido de fatalidad.


Quizás (Reuniendo los dos hilos):

Puntaba alto/maniere.... si fotte la alteza/le maniere.


Es lo más parecido que se me ocurre (Y de paso me saldría con la mía en la forma de interpretar el texto)


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Hola
> 
> Aquí va mi frase:
> 
> _Era muy bueno - me dice un viejo que espera pacientemente a que empiecen a jugar-. De mozo, *iba para figura*, Pero se le reventó la escopeta mientras cazaba y le llevó tres dedos. Y se jodió la figura._
> 
> No sé muy bien cómo traducir eso de "iba para figura". Entiendo lo que significa, o sea que ese hombre (que no es quien está hablando, por si no se ha entendido) iba a ser una estrella en jugar a la pelota.
> 
> ¿A alguien se le ocurre una expresión en italiano?
> Yo pensé en: _da ragazzo, era diventato quasi una stella_.
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestro aporte de antemano.


Hola.

Figura tambien la puedes traducir con "campione", para mi es una buena alternativa.

Y sobre lo otro, es distinto "era diventato quasi" que "iba para". El "iba para" es una forma coloquial de decir que él tenía una buena proyección a futuro en algo, no que casi lo había logrado. 
Yo no soy para nada experto en italiano, pero se acercaría más a esa frase algo como "poteva arrivare a". Podrías traducir al italiano "podría haber llegado a ser _un campione, ma..._" (solo mi opinión).

Espero haberte ayudado Irene.
Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Hay un matiz:
> A un niño le puedes decir que va para figura porque juega muy bien al futbol y además le gusta y le gusta, de paso, "jugar" a estrella del futbol, tiene ambición. Pero no le puedes decir que es "casi" una estrella.
> 
> "Ir para" sería lo mismo que decir que está predestinado, pero más suave, sin un sentido de fatalidad.
> 
> Quizás (Reuniendo los dos hilos):
> 
> Puntaba alto/maniere.... si fotte la altezza/le maniere.
> 
> Es lo más parecido que se me ocurre (Y de paso me saldría con la mía en la forma de interpretar el texto)


 
Perdona, Neuromante, pero esas expresiones no tienen sentido en italiano. La única que podría quedar bien es "puntaba alto", o "puntaba in alto" también valdría.
Gracias por la sugerencia.



Schenker said:


> Hola.
> 
> Figura tambien la puedes traducir con "campione", para mi es una buena alternativa.
> 
> Y sobre lo otro, es distinto "era diventato quasi" que "iba para". El "iba para" es una forma coloquial de decir que él tenía una buena proyección a futuro en algo, no que casi lo había logrado.
> Yo no soy para nada experto en italiano, pero se acercaría más a esa frase algo como "poteva arrivare a". Podrías traducir al italiano "podría haber llegado a ser _un campione, ma..._" (solo mi opinión).
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado Irene.
> Saludos.


 
Gracias a ti también, Schenker. Eso de "campione" podría quedar bien. Pues, algo como "poteva diventare un campione", o quizá "avrebbe potuto diventare un campione", porque de hecho eso no ocurrió.


----------



## krolaina

Irenilla! que...ni idea, vamos. Pero como "figura" viene de "figurar"...me pregunto si tenéis en italiano alguna forma de decirlo metiendo el "figurar" español. Me explico...
Iba para figura= resaltaba por sus cualidades. Algo así...


----------



## irene.acler

krolaina said:


> Irenilla! que...ni idea, vamos. Pero como "figura" viene de "figurar"...me pregunto si tenéis en italiano alguna forma de decirlo metiendo el "figurar" español. Me explico...
> Iba para figura= resaltaba por sus cualidades. Algo así...


 
Eh, ¡eso estaba buscando yo! 
Eso de "resaltaba por sus cualidades" literalmente es "risaltava per le sue qualità", claro, pero aquí haría falta una expresión más o menos idiomática.


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Eh, ¡eso estaba buscando yo!
> Eso de "resaltaba por sus cualidades" literalmente es "risaltava per le sue qualità", claro, pero aquí haría falta una expresión más o menos idiomática.


 
Pues ésa la buscas tú, eh?


----------



## irene.acler

Eh, sí, intentaba ver si algún italófono me echaba una manita...


----------



## Merxe

Lo de "iba para figura" se podría traducir por "era una promessa", tipo cuando se dice también en español era una promesa del fútbol, en italiano también se utiliza esa expresión.


----------



## irene.acler

¡Llevas razón, Merxe! Gracias.
Quizá si usara esa expresión, tendría que especificar mejor, diciendo algo como "era una promessa della _pelota_", o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Merxe

Yo no creo que necesariamente se tuviera que añadir algo más a la frase,
yo he leído textos en italiano que dejan la frase  "era una promessa" tal cual.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, esa no es la parte fundamental, digo yo. Ahora lo importante es traducir lo de "figura". Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Merxe

Pues entonces yo lo traduciría por estrella.
En el diccionario italiano-español HOEPLI traduce figura por personaggio o stella y por el contexto lo de estrella le va bien.


----------

